# HP Pavilion vs Compaq Presario



## lanas (Feb 20, 2004)

Some years ago it was an opinion Compaq notebooks are better than HP. How is the situation today after two companies have united? Can't decide which to buy


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

What are the specs of the two models/price? I would think they should be similar in quality now.


----------



## lanas (Feb 20, 2004)

Am looking for Intel Pentium M Centrino 1,7-1,8, RAM 512, DVDRW, 60-80 GB HDD (5400 rpm).


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

HP and Compaq are the same company now so you are inessence buying the same product either way. I personally would buy neither.


----------



## PixieStrange (Oct 1, 2005)

They're both junk. Compaqs and HPs have been junk for a LOOOOOONG time. The only thing HP can do right anymore is printers, and even a good deal of those have driver issues that are... *shudder* Terrible. Nothing like a printer just NOT being there causing the system to hard lock. Course Lexmark is bad about that too....

On another note, if you're going to get a laptop off a shelf somewhere, Best bet (for the money anyway) would probably be (omg I hate to even say it) an E-Machine. They've actually started putting decent HW in their machines. Course, E-machines = Gateway now but *shrug* Still better than an HP/Compaq. Hell a Dell would be better than an HP/Compaq, and the only 'good deals' Dell offers are on sub-standard machines.

Saw an E-machine a while back that had the Mobile AMD 64 in it, decent mobo too. Good RAM, ATI Chipset (I love ATI but JEEZ their chipsets need work). Still though, for the performance you get, and the price you pay, they're hard to beat. Sonys are decent, but WAAAAAY overpriced. Big Name. Toshibas are generally pretty decent machines too, and sometimes you can get a HELLA deal on a Toshiba laptop.


----------

